# Old 2013 Audi A3



## sicones (Jul 6, 2012)

So I left a deposit for a 2013 A3 a few weeks ago, great I think, I can't wait to see this new 2013 model I see all over the web. When I get to the dealer I see a black A3 from 2006 that hasn’t been updated in 8 years. WTF Audi?

I was expecting this in a 4 door:









Instead they showed me this:


----------



## Travis Grundke (May 26, 1999)

The 2013 A3 is the existing "8P" model that has been in production for years. The new, MQB based A3 sedan that you referenced above has not been announced yet and likely will not arrive in showrooms until about this time next year.


----------



## KnockKnock (Jun 30, 2005)

The 'old' 8P is still a great car. Did you reject it and get your deposit back? Assuming you're in the USA. In Europe, you can get your hands on the 2-dr hatch. But they don't have anything else yet either, and we'll be a year after that.


----------



## Fellow Gaucho (Aug 3, 2011)

sicones said:


> So I left a deposit for a 2013 A3 a few weeks ago, great I think, I can't wait to see this new 2013 model I see all over the web. When I get to the dealer I see a black A3 from 2006 that hasn’t been updated in 8 years. WTF Audi?


Okay, but the A3 has been updated in the last 8 years...


----------



## brookside (Jan 11, 2012)

sicones said:


> So I left a deposit for a 2013 A3 a few weeks ago, great I think, I can't wait to see this new 2013 model I see all over the web. When I get to the dealer I see a black A3 from 2006 that hasn’t been updated in 8 years.


Easy. Get your deposit back and open a savings account with it. Keep socking some cash away every month and by the time the new A3 debuts in a year or so you've got a sweet nest egg for dropping your monthly payment.


----------



## dmorrow (Jun 9, 2000)

sicones said:


> So I left a deposit for a 2013 A3 a few weeks ago, great I think, I can't wait to see this new 2013 model I see all over the web. When I get to the dealer I see a black A3 from 2006 that hasn’t been updated in 8 years. WTF Audi?
> 
> *I was expecting this in a 4 door:*
> 
> Instead they showed me this:


Did you wonder about how long it was going to take to get this car since you can't find any actual pictures of the four door on the internet (no production pictures, no car soon)? Did you ask them when you might receive it or talk about price? Seems like you walked in and gave them a deposit without doing much research into what you were buying.


----------



## brookside (Jan 11, 2012)

dmorrow said:


> Did you wonder about how long it was going to take to get this car since you can't find any actual pictures of the four door on the internet (no production pictures, no car soon)? Did you ask them when you might receive it or talk about price? Seems like you walked in and gave them a deposit without doing much research into what you were buying.


:thumbup:


----------



## Maitre Absolut (Aug 5, 2009)

sicones said:


> So I left a deposit for a 2013 A3 a few weeks ago, great I think, I can't wait to see this new 2013 model I see all over the web. When I get to the dealer I see a black A3 from 2006 that hasn’t been updated in 8 years. WTF Audi?


the A3 was updated in 2009.

lol at thinking you were buying an MBQ


----------



## Fellow Gaucho (Aug 3, 2011)

I don't think he's coming back.


----------



## dmorrow (Jun 9, 2000)

Fellow Gaucho said:


> I don't think he's coming back.


Maybe after the sedan he ordered comes in?


----------



## Fellow Gaucho (Aug 3, 2011)

OP, please respond. We can answer your questions. We aren't really that mean, just having some fun.


----------

